
ArangoDB Use Case - biankabrainhub
https://brainhub.eu/blog/arangodb-use-case/
======
simplify
How old is this article? Neo4j is not "designed especially for Java". Their
Bolt protocol[1] allows you to interact with it via binary, and is built into
their official Node.js driver[2].

[1] [https://boltprotocol.org](https://boltprotocol.org) [2]
[https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j-javascript-
driver](https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j-javascript-driver)

------
jsteemann
Regarding "relatively slow writes" mentioned in the article: Can you share a
bit more details about this, e.g. storage engine used, type of operations
performed etc.? Would really like to see if something can be done about it.

------
graetzer
I wonder how they did the performance benchmarks, maybe I missed that part?

